# TRAYNOR YSR-1 "Custom Reverb" - fixing a buzz/which speakers?/talk amongst yourselves



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey folks. First post here. I just picked up a YSR-1 with the chrome and rubber "bumper" and flip top lid for a great price and I'm trying to sort a few things out with her. I've got a loud acoustic buzzing (not through the speakers) when the amp is both in standby and in the ON position. Members from other forums seem to think that it's a vibration in the output transformer. Just thought I'd ask some fellow Canadians that might be familiar with this amp if that's a common occurrence, and also what speakers you like to get the best out of these babies (I'm thinking a 2x12 setup). I also would like to resolve a somewhat overly scooped EQ with a slightly overpowering upper-midrange emphasis that I can't quite dial out, although this could definitely be a symptom of the cheap ass 15" Peavey PA speaker I've been sold with it. Just wondering if anyone who knows these amps has had any similar findings or any great pointers on getting the most out of them. As it is, it's about 90% there, and as with all great amps, you can tell when that extra 10% is hiding just beneath the surface. I'm in the Edmonton area for the summer, so if anyone knows a good Traynor man, feel free to mention them. Also, feel free to discuss these great amps at length! Cheers.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The custom reberb is one of my fav. Traynors. On lives at the basement/rehearsal space of a drummer friend of mine. I play it all the time. It's been owned, and NEVER serviced, by one owner since the late '70s. It sounds great. Hum and buzz is tough to track down. Use this guide, but don't get electrocuted.

Tube Amplifier Debugging Page


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those are great amps, I used to jam with one at a buddies house....nice reverb & the trem is fantastic too, power tube modulation or whatever it's called, instead of the fender roach

I would definitely try it thru a decent gtr cab, that's probably all it needs to sound like a real amp. do you know anyone who has a 2x12 or 4x12 you can plug into?

as far as the hum/buzz, take it to Mr Ho, he'll sort it out & he's based out of vancouver

some of my amps hum like that too, but not loud enough to be annoying


----------

